# what i do when i get bored



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well i was bored today waiting for it to warm up enough to go for a ride on the motorcycle

so i went down into my little shop of horrors in the basement and put these together

the blades were finished for sometime,just needed handles put on them

so i dug thru my stuff to see what i could come up with

i found two pieces of antlers that i got from Rodney the sausage king

then i found a piece of arizona iron wood

so i made up some handles and hafted the blades

the top one is opalized glass

the second one is novaculite

the third one is made from a material we knappers call turtle creek,supposedly its the same material that the space shuttle heat tiles are made from(dont know if its true or not,but thats the legend behind it)

hope ya'll like em









ignore the date on the pic,i need to reset that in my camera

thanks for looking

tim


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Those are some dang nice looking knifes you made.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those are beautiful Tim, you are definitely a highly skilled knapper. I always drool over some that I see in Sedona AZ. They are obsidian I believe. Just curious, from start to finish how long does it take you to make one.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes sir! Nice work! Yeah how long if you went straight through.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Beautiful.

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice.

:hunter:


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Great looking knives


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks guys, i appreciate the kind words

start to finish time is probably near 4 hours or so

it takes me probably two to two and half hours on the blade

the rest of thee time would be for makng the handle nad glueing it up

wood handles can take longer as time is needed on the belt sander to get the shpe i want,then there is hand sanding and sealing the wood

i still need to seal the iron wood,i think im gonna just use tung oil on it to make the grain "pop". it is truely a beautiful wood

but plays hell on the belt on my sander,very dense hard wood

the novaculite blade on antler is going to be a gift for someone


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

So do you get the blades in rock shape and cut and form them ? or can you purchase them rough shaped ? A picture tutorial would be a great thing ( like Chuck Richards did with his knives). I once cut some ironwood with a chainsaw when I first moved to AZ. Hard is not doing that wood justice.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

don, i will try and do a "build along" on my next one

i will take notes and pics and post it all at one time

as i a dont have near as much time to do these things as i used to

maybe i will even do one for a self bow,maybe

these were all made from slabs of rock

i had gotten the rocks in the whole(except the opalized glass) and had a friend cut the rock into slabs for me

the opalized glass i bought int the slab

then i just knapp them and get the shape of the blade while i am knapping them

but i can also just take the whole rock and reduce it down and get a blade out of it

but i like getting the rocks slabbed as you dont waste as much material and end up with more blades/points from the rock


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Very nice looking knives!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That would be cool. Is obsidian hard to work with.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Great looking knives Tim !!

I have one of Tim's knives and they are really sharp also ! I got a wild idea to run it across my thumb to see how sharp it was, bad idea !!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I like the crown stag handles on those. Very unique tools for sure.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Tim, when I click on the pic (was trying to enlarge it) it takes me to the other forum we are on, lmao but it does enlarge the pic once I sign in, lol


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

You do great work and I wish I was able to do that well, I haven't chipped rock for some time but am thinking about starting up again after some other projects are done and the boat is in the water.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks knapper

ed, thats probably because i copied and pasted it from the post over there

i didnt feel like retypeing it all, im lazy lol


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Those are impressive!!!!! How many times have you broke the blade when you was knapping? That would be a bummer!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Ruger said:


> Those are impressive!!!!! How many times have you broke the blade when you was knapping? That would be a bummer!


more times than i can count

but i look at it like this

if i brake a blade,now i have doubled my rock and i can make two points instead 

knapping is a hobby of tonnage, the more rock you hit the better you get eventually

when a person first starts knapping they usually brake alot of rocks with no results

then it clicks and you get a succesfull point or blade,then you keep going and keep learning and keep getting better

some folks are more naturals than others,but the true masters of knapping have been doing it for literaly decades


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Pure awesome.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> more times than i can count
> 
> but i look at it like this
> 
> ...


The part about tonnage is very correct and I have the broken rocks to prove it. Cuts that you get heal without much of a scare and I have had an operation on my foot that the inital insission was make with a obsidan flake.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice work! Had to show these to the Ms, she's big into rockhounding and lapidary. I've never heard of opalized glass before.


----------

